# bodykits



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

does anybody know anything about that skyline style body kit on importfan.com? any web sites that shows more pics of it or any place where i could order it off of? 

im looking into body kits and if anyone has any suggestions that would be great


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's for a widebody, so if you don't have a widebody conversion it's going to look _funky_.


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Yo check out this link
it has a nice new r33 kit for $800 bucks, I love the rear bumper!!!














http://www.asylumms.com/


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

thanks for the link, does anyone have any pics of it on thier car or on someone elses car if they could post them or send them to me at [email protected] that would be great


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

personally i dont like any of those kits (b13) . they look too tacky and gaudy. i think the b13 has a bit of an old school BMW racer look. at least thats what i thought after i put on my rims. 
they really pushed out to the edge of the fenders. they are only 14" because the 15s were on backorder but the all season tires i put on them matched perfectly with the style if the rims. it gave it the old school racing tire look. almost rally car like. i wish someone would put out a kit that adds to the style but still "looks stock" 

there is a link to one i thought was close on Sentra.net which flattens the front bumper a bit but its fiberglass and looks a little too much like an audi. the link is found in the faq in the bodykits questions.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

you could get the se-r front bumper, IF i remember correct, it was a little different, more of a suddle aggressive look?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

what i'm talking about is a fresh new look, but not overpowering the car like most hudge kits do. like i said the erebuniccorp Style 238 looks good but its fiberglass witch is damage prone and looks like an audi. not that looking like an audi is a bad thing. i just want to see one that compliments its old school BMW design flavor. it seems as though the front bumper is flattened out too much in the 238. maybe its just the picture. i'd have to see more photos. but it is the directon i'm looking for.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^^^^

I REALLY like that kit, looks so old-skool BMW


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

hey RiceBox

how can you have a 93 B12??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Canada got the B12 for a little while after they were discontinued in the US, sold as the Sentra Classic. After the B13 was discontinued in the States, they were also sold as Sentra Classics until '95(?). The B13 chassis is still being produced for the Mexican market as Tsurus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

*Tsuru Aerokit*

Hi every one.

There is a company here in Mexico called Air Design that makes this kit:

www.moldynamics.com/models/nissan/img/tsuru-01.jpg

Here is a list of Distributors in the U.S. (includes the Air Design export manager e-mail)

Another link: Parts List


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

My buddy put a B13 Skyline style front bumper on his car and its looks pretty good but it doesn't match up to well on the sides because of the widebody design. Last I heard the front fenders are backorder and the rear quarter panel pieces are still under construction along with the rear bumper and side skirt! That was about a month ago.


----------

